# Work



## gary351 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't seem to find work, i guess at the age 50 there is just not enough jobs out there where i live.
I'm willing to relocate because i am probably going lose my home anyway.
Please email me at [email protected] if you have any openings willing to start at the bottom i will need training. Thank You all! Gary


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

Gary

What ever you do don't come to New York State, the outlook is bad here. My cousin who is a finish carpenter has been out of work since last summer. he hasn't been able to even find small jobs. This is the first time he has been unemployed in years and is thinking of retiring but he is only 61.

I wouldn't have any idea where to go to find work.

I wish you luck, it looks like you have some good skills from your projects.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck Gary, it seems to be like this everywhere….


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Gary, you may want to tell us what you previous work experience was. It may help.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Unemployment rate in parts of Texas is under 5%. It is 6% here in Lubbock. I understand there is work in the Dakotas also.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

For what it's worth, it all depends on what field of work you are in… I have more to do than I can handle, I have friends that can't find jobs in their fields because they are all gone… You might consider hanging out your own shingle for a while…


----------

